# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορα Budgie-πρωτου παπαγαλου

## masterakias

Λοιπον σαν καινουριος ας συστηθω....Ειμαι ο Ζαχος και ειμαι 15 χρονων...εδω και 1-1,5 χρονο σκεφτομαι να αποκτησω ενα budgie...θα ηθελα ομως να σας κανω καποιες ερωτησεις καθως λογω της απειριας μου..η αγνοια ειναι μεγαλη.¨.:

1) Τι θα πρεπει να προσεξω για την αγορα του budgie μου; εννοω καποιο ιδιαιτερο χαρακτηριστικο..
2) μολις το παρω τις πρωτες ωρες-μερες τι θα πρεπει να κανω..; τι να προσεξω.;
3) τι Κλουβι χρειαζεται για αυτο το παπαγαλακι...; Τι θα πρεπει να περιεχει μεσα; (απο ταϊστρες, κλπ)

Την επομενη ερωτηση δεν ξερω αμα πρεπει να την κανω αλλα επειδη ειμαι μαθητης ε και τα οικονομικα μου δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο θα ηθελα να ξερω εκ των προτερων στο περιπου ποσο θα μου κοστισει το budgie μου μαζι με το κλουβακι του και επειτα σε τι τιμη θα μου ερχεται για παραδειγμα το μηνα η διατροφη του... Να σημειωσω οτι κατα θελω το budgie μου να ειναι σχετικα μικρο σε ηλικια για να μπορω να το εκπαιδευσω, και αν γινεται ταισμενο απο χερι....

Αυτα απο μενα...ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων και συγγνωμη εαν σας κουρασα με την πολυλογια μου...

----------


## mitsman

Ζαχο καλως ηρθες στην παρεούλα μας!!! χαιρομαι να βλεπω παιδια στην ηλικια σου να ειναι μαζι μας!!!
Αρχικα διαβασε αυτο Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!για να βοηθησει την ενταξη σου στην παρεα μας!

Αφου λοιπον θες budgie σου προτεινω αρχικα να διαβασεις αυτο το αρθρο για να μαθεις τα παντα για αυτο το πουλακι!!!

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*

----------


## masterakias

φιλε μου αν και τα εχω διαβασει αυτα σε ευχαριστω που μου τα εδωσες...λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενα αμα μπορει καποιος να μου απαντησει....

----------


## kaveiros

Καλωσήρθες Ζάχο.

1) Θα πρέπει να προσέξεις να είναι υγιές το πουλί. Δηλαδή να είναι ζωηρό. Να μην κάθεται σαν νυσταγμένο ή με φουσκωμένο το φτέρωμα του. Να είναι η περιοχή πάνω απο το ράμφος (το χαλινό του δηλαδή) πεντακάθαρη. Αν η περιοχή αυτή έχει παραμορφώσεις (μοιάζει λίγο σαν ξηροδερμία) τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει ακάρεα πράγμα που για budgie θα είναι θανατηφόρο χωρίς θεραπεία. Καλό θα είναι από εκεί που θα το πάρεις να τσεκάρεις όλα τα πουλιά της κλούβας να είναι καλά γιατί αν υπάρχει κάποιο άρρωστο, ειναι πιθανό μετά απο μέρες να αρρωστήσει και αυτό που θα πάρεις. Θα τσεκάρεις επίσης πίσω στο ποπουδάκι του να είναι η περιοχή καθαρή, να μην έχει διάρροιες κτλ. 
2) Τις πρώτες μέρες θα το έχεις κάπου ήσυχα και ζεστά, να μην είναι σε πολύ κόσμο και σε φασαρία. Να συνηθίσει το χώρο του και να σε βλέπει συχνά (αλλά σε μια σχετική απόσταση) για να σε συνηθίσει. Εκείνες τις πρώτες μέρες μπορείς να μελετήσεις πολλά πράγματα για τη διατροφή των budgies κ.α, μέχρι να συνηθίσει και να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι περισσότερο μαζί του. Θα πρέπει να προσέξεις επίσης να μην είναι σε σημείο που έχει ρεύμα και να μην είναι πολύ χαμηλά ή πολύ ψηλά το κλουβί του. Περίπου στο ύψος των ματιών σου.
3) Ένα budgie μπορεί να ζήσει και σε ένα μικρό κλουβί για μικρότερο πουλί, αρκεί να βγαίνει συχνά απ το κλουβί για να γυμνάζεται. Όμως σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί...θα είναι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένο. Τους αρέσει να κινούνται αρκετά και να σκαρφαλώνουν...Άρα όσο μεγαλύτερο...τόσο καλύτερα :Happy: 

Σχετικά με το κόστος...απο εκτροφέα δε γνωρίζω τιμές. Τα παιδιά που γνωρίζουν εκτροφείς μπορούν να σου στείλουν p.m για να πάρεις να ρωτήσεις. Από πετ σοπ οι τιμές νομίζω κυμαίνονται 15-20 ευρώ. Φυσικά αν πάρεις ένα μωρό budgie η εξημέρωση του θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη...

----------


## masterakias

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου...πολυ σημαντικα αυτα που μου ειπες.... απο πετ σοπ θα το παρω οπως φαινεται. ε πιστευω και ο υπευθυνος εκει θα μου πει για διατροφη 2-3 πραγματακια... Να σε ρωτησω μπορεις να μου κανεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενο το κλουβι (θελω μεγαλο) δηλαδη διαστασεις στο περιπου και μια τιμη, παλι στο περιπου (οπως και για τη τροφη)


Και μια αλλη ερωτηση της πρωτες μερες να το βγαζω εξω... η θα το κυνηγαω μεσα στο σπιτι ;; ::  Και γενικα πως θα αρχιζω να το βγαζω εξω..;

----------


## kaveiros

Για τις διαστάσεις, νομίζω ένα καλό ύψος είναι απο 60cm και πάνω. Ο πάτος 50χ50 νομίζω είναι μια χαρά. Για κόστος δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά για τα δικά μου ζούνε εκτός κλουβιού και τα κλουβιά που έχω τα πήρα μεταχειρισμένα ή σε προσφορά. Η τιμή πάντως εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα και την μάρκα. Υπάρχουν κάποια που θεωρούνται επώνυμα και κοστίζουν αρκετά ακόμα και σ αυτό το μέγεθος (80-100 ευρώ). Υπάρχουν σαφώς και αρκετά φθηνότερα. Πιστεύω ότι με 40 ευρώ θα βρεις ένα πολύ καλό κλουβάκι για αρχή. Για την τροφή προσωπικά θα σε συμβούλευα ότι σου πει το πετ σοπ...να μην δώσεις σημασία...Εδώ στο forum μπορείς να βρεις πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες για την διατροφή τους. Γενικές πληροφορίες έχει το θέμα που σου έδωσε και ο Δημήτρης πιο πάνω. Σχετικά με συγκεκριμένη τροφή...υπάρχουν αρκετές και καλές. Μετά από διάφορες δοκιμές στα δικά μου πουλιά...έχω καταλήξει στις versele laga premium, υπάρχει και για budgie. Πιστεύω ότι στην Αθήνα (αν μένεις Αθήνα) θα την βρεις σχετικά εύκολα. Εγώ παραγγέλνω από internet. Mια άλλη πιο οικονομική τροφή που χρησιμοποιούσα (και αν ξεμείνω απ τις άλλες την χρησιμοποιώ και τώρα) είναι η τροφή για budgie "primus" της benelux. Γενικότερα είναι καλό να επιλέξεις μια επώνυμη συσκευασμένη τροφή γιατί οι χύμα που δίνουν τα πετ σοπ μπορεί να είναι πιο φτηνές...αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο το τι έχουν μέσα, τι ποιότητα έχουν οι σπόροι και είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι έχουν μικρότερη ποικιλία σε σπόρους. Φυσικά θα του προσφέρεις εκτός από την τροφή του και φρούτα - λαχανικά και κεχρί. Τα περισσότερα budgie τρελαίνονται για κεχρί σε τσαμπί (αλλιώς το λένε και millet) . Μπορείς να το βρεις σε κάποια πετ σοπ και να το προσφέρεις σαν λιχουδιά στο μικρό σου. Είναι ιδανικό για εκπαίδευση/επιβράβευση. Το δυσκολότερο στην αρχή θα είναι να του μάθεις να τρώει φρούτα και λαχανικά. Θα τα βλέπει...αλλά ίσως πάρει καιρό να τα πλησιάσει. Αν τελικά πάρεις απο πετ-σοπ, προσπάθησε να είναι μικρό σε ηλικία για να είναι καλές οι πιθανότητες να εξημερωθεί. Μην είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα σου πουν την αληθινή ηλικία του... Για τα budgie μπορείς να διακρίνεις την ηλικία απ τις μαύρες γραμμές στο κεφάλι... Δες εδώ...το πρώτο πουλάκι στη φωτογραφία είναι μικρό...το δεύτερο χωρίς τις γραμμές στο κεφάλι είναι ενήλικο.



Τις πρώτες μέρες δε θα το βγάλεις έξω, θα το αφήσεις να ηρεμήσει, να σε συνηθίσει. Μετά σιγά σιγά θα του δίνεις με το χέρι κάποια λιχουδιά (μπορείς να παρατηρείς τι τρώει περισσότερο και να το εκμεταλλευθείς) Αφού αρχίσει να τρώει απ το χέρι σου θα αρχίσει να κάθεται και στο χέρι σου...και μετά η έξοδος θα είναι εύκολη :Happy: 
Α για την διατροφή μπορείς να δεις κι εδώ...


Επίσης μπορείς να δεις και εδώ *το διαιτολόγιο των παπαγάλων μας**
**
**
*

----------


## masterakias

Πολυ ωραια ολα αυτα φιλε μου ευχαριστω....παντως βλεπω μεγαλη απογοητευση ΚΑΙ με τους πετσοπαδες (με το δικιο σας).. Πλεον δεν εμπιστευεσαι επαγγαλματια...να σου πω αυτες τις λιχουδιες περιπου σε τι ποσοτητες τις δινω  ; Επισης ολα αυτα φρουτα-λαχανικα και βραστο αυγο καθε ποτε ειναι καλο να τα παιρνει το budgie..;;.....και την τροφη λειτουργει το συστημα στα σκυλακια; δηλαδη βαζω στην ταιστρα και οποτε θελει τσιμπαει εκεινο...εννοω γενικα τα πουλια εχουν συναισθηση του ποσο τρωνε και αν χορταινουν; (σορρυ εαν ακουστει χαζη η ερωτηση, ειμαι τελειως ασχετος)..
Αυτο λιγο με την ηλικια λιγακι με αγχωσε....αληθεια τα πουλακια αυτα που ειναι ταϊσμενα στο χερι ποσοσ κανουν παραπανω...; ΑΑΑ και εαν μπορει καποιος εστω και με pm να μου προτεινει καποιον εκτροφεα-pet shop που εμπιστευεται...

----------


## kaveiros

Το κεχρι ειδικα για budgie ειναι απαραιτητο συχνα, ειναι ωφελιμο για τον μεταβολισμο τους. Μια καλη τροφη εχει ηδη σπορους απο κεχρι μεσα. Το τσαμπι, ιχι καθημερινα. Στην αρχη ανα 2-3 μερες και μετα θα ειναι η επιβραβευση του , πχ θα του δινεις να τσιμπησει λιγο αν ερχεται στο χερι σου. Τροφη ναι, βαζεις στην ταϊστρα και τσιμπολογαει ολη μερα οσο θελει. Για το θεμα του εκτροφεα δε γνωριζω δυστυχως. Καποιος που ξερει ας γραψει στον Ζαχο τι τιμες παιζουν :Happy:

----------


## masterakias

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.. αρα τροφη τους βαζω ολη  μερα και τσιμπανε. αυγοτροφη και λαχανικά-φρουτα σε τι συχνοτητα..; οπως και το κεχρι;

----------


## kaveiros

Εναλλαξ τα υπολοιπα οχι ολα μαζι. Π.χ μια μερα ενα κομματι μηλο, την αλλη λιγο μαρουλακι, την επομενη λιγο μπανανα...καπως ετσι. Αυγο νομιζω δυο φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι υπεραρκετο. Το θεμα ειναι να τα τρωει βεβαια :Happy:  με τον καιρο θα δεις τι του αρεσει περισσοτερο και θα αποκτησεις το δικο σου προγραμμα...

----------


## masterakias

Οκ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...το μονο που περιμενω τωρα ειναι να βρω καλο εκτροφεα....αν και σκεφτομαι να καθυστερησω λιγο την αγορα να την κανω δηλαδη γυρω στον μαιο-ιουνιο για να εχω χρονο ολο το καλοκαιρι να μαθω το πουλι και να με μαθει..  :Happy:

----------

